# Question for PX4 Storm owners



## wilson396 (Jan 28, 2013)

I bought a PX4 Storm .40 full size recently. I've noticed that when inserting a loaded magazine, I need to "slap" it in to get it to seat. With an empty magazine , it will seat just by pushing it in. I wanted to see if any other PX4 Storm owners have this same experience. Other than that, it shoots just fine.

I know on my other semi auto pistols including my 92fs, I can just push in a magazine to seat it, without having to slap it in.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I haven't noticed that with my full size px4 9mm, maybe bring it back to the shop and ask them. However they probably don't know and aren't going to willingly replace it. More hassle and a loss for them.


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes mine requires a little more push than others I have tried. My SC PX4 9mm requires more than my full size .40. I have found if I push up and to the front (toward the muzzle) it latches easier.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a teacher in grade school, that would have to slap some kids, to get them to seat.:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

wilson396 said:


> I bought a PX4 Storm .40 full size recently. I've noticed that when inserting a loaded magazine, I need to "slap" it in to get it to seat. With an empty magazine , it will seat just by pushing it in. I wanted to see if any other PX4 Storm owners have this same experience. Other than that, it shoots just fine.
> 
> I know on my other semi auto pistols including my 92fs, I can just push in a magazine to seat it, without having to slap it in.


try it with one less round in the magazine and see if that makes a differeence. might be bottoming out in the magazine,


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I have pretty much the same issue with all my semi-autos. plc's suggestion of loading one less round than capacity does work. I have experimented with my PX4, as well as others, if the slide is back, the magazine fits right in with a simple push, but that if the slide is forward, it usually takes a "slap" or "slam" or just a real hard push.

That is just a byproduct of the strength of the springs in your magazines, and has nothing to do with your pistol.


----------



## wilson396 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input. I appreciate it!


----------



## wilson396 (Jan 28, 2013)

skinnyb said:


> Yes mine requires a little more push than others I have tried. My SC PX4 9mm requires more than my full size .40. I have found if I push up and to the front (toward the muzzle) it latches easier.


I just tried your technique of pushing the magazine up and towards the muzzle and it clicks perfectly into place without much effort. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds normal. Fully loaded mag refusing to engage or very hard to engage is an indication of the rounds bottoming out inside the mag as has been mentioned. A spacing or tolerance issue that happens on some models and I don't like it. Quality platform should be able to be loaded to capacity and inserted as intended not requiring short loading by one or two rounds. Work around when this does happen is insert a fully loaded mag at slide lock and then chamber top round as apposed to chamber, remove mag top off and then re-seat the mag in the mag well like I and many like to do. All that being said I have 2 PX4's and they both fully engage or seat in the mag well without undo force. Does take a little more effort at the end of the press but not overly so. Normal resistance with mine.


----------

